# "Forbidden City, Portland, 05/08



## underitall

Once again, me and my friend went along down to the so called "Forbidden City", Portland. Flash Earth Link. This is my 4th time in a month, and this year, I first visited it about 4 years ago, and alot has changed.

Im not sure if this land is still MOD property, like it was signed, but ever way, access is easy, and on 2 times, weve seen a few people down there.

This time, on our way up leaving, we spotted, and got spotted by a white van, but he just smiled, and carreid on leaving, not sure if he was security.
Either way, this was an excellent explore, and fully recommended. UnderItAll.

The view looking down, as I call it, "Main Street".






A creepy looking area, inside the main building.










My favousite picture of all time, indsie one of the small buildings.










One of the other creepy areas, in almost pitch black.




















Yet again, like the rest of the place, a horror waiting to happen.





and, to finish it off, the Asylum, which, today we didnt go up to, but inside, sprayed on the wall is "Welcome to the Asylum", and yes, I could soil myself in there on my own.





All these pictures are available to view at My Website although, advanced warning, there are all the photos I took that day, (87) so itll take a while to load, and all the failures too. More photos will come, mainly of the Asylum. UnderItAll.


----------



## Neosea

Cool place, is that by the prison?


----------



## underitall

Yeha, just to the east of the verne.... Flash Earth link at toppa page..


----------



## rookinella

Your tripod's broken mate! Portland seems to be packed full of exciting stuff, very bleak though. I was there on Saturday ROCing and the weather was bloody awful!


----------



## madmare

Good pics ... what was it used for before being left ?


----------



## underitall

Hey, i havent got a tripod, and i think that sum pics look good angeld, and a couple of them, i used a window frame as a tripod, did you go to the one at Blacknor, is it still acessible? And, i have no idead what it was used for, although a building near it, was used as accomodation and ammunation storage.


----------



## rookinella

Nah only Portland Bill.


----------



## underitall

whn oyu said ROCing, did u mean, rock climbing (iv tried and failed) or ROC post viewing, becasue i dont know of any ROC posts down portland bill, the only one i know of is at Blacknor? have u got a flash earth location?


----------



## reddwarf9

That looks a great explore, nice 1!!


----------



## underitall

Anyone wanting to arrange a trip, or know access points, please pm me, maybe we could organise a dorset/portand exploring day


----------



## rookinella

Sorry yeah I meant ROC post visiting 

Portland Bill

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/cgi-bin/w...agenum=41&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form


----------



## underitall

That we be the one at Blacknor, it was in the newspaper last year+++ becasue theyve built new flats next to it...which are now finished, shame its locked!!!


----------



## mr_bones

Nice one Underitall, thanks for sharing...however your photos are HUGE - they take forever to load! Is there a chance you could resize them?


----------



## underitall

Sure thing mr.bones, all done, i was going to, and now i have, thanks everone for the comments, all my photos are available to view at My Site but they are all there (87) and it takes AGES to load. Ill make a new page, like a gallery page type thing. Im sure i can find some more explores, and pictures to share with you, its forums like this that got me into photography, and it was only on this explore that i satrted taking pics, not for mysefl, but to share,m and im glad i did, thanks again, Tom.

*EDIT*
Iv decided that it wasnt a good idea to use my websites server for the image hosting, so iv used a hosting site instead, and should load faster, hopefully.


----------



## mr_bones

Thanks for that, appreciate the work involved. MUCH better. Place looks pretty interesting


----------



## underitall

And this is my try at a photomatix generated HDR of my fav pciture



I like HDR, looks great, that was generated from 3 of the SAME pictures, and still looks alrite, but ill play around with the tone mapping, to make it a bit more, jazzy...And hopefully, soon, ill be going back there to visit "The Asylum", so ill keep you posted...UnderItALL


----------



## Foxylady

Looks like a very interesting explore...enjoy seeing places like this. Good stuff!


----------



## artwork-rebel

That place looks absolutely huge! How long did it take to get around? Some good photos too, enjoyed looking through them on your site.


----------



## King Al

Super pics mate, very atmopheric looking place


----------



## underitall

Thanks for the replies. It took about 1-2 hours to do the lot, but that was mainly becasue i wanted to try and get some better photos, but can take longer, can take less. Iv just got back, again from there taking pics for my other repoert on "The Asylum", which should be posted soon, and we were there again for about 1-2 hours, and found another building on the way back, a different way. Look put for the thread named, "Forbidden City, The Asylum, Portland" UnderItAll.


----------



## underitall

Forbidden City, The asylum is now posted... HERE UnderItAll


----------



## underitall

Right y o, iv got some info, from a site..."http://www.helium.com/items/840331-portland-rather-large-island" im not going to LINK to it, but this ISNT my writing, so i had to display the site here somwhere.

To me the most fascinating parts of Portland, Forbidden City so named by the locals was an area of Portland forbidden to any non military persons. Here in a massive complex of buildings both the Army and Navy would play wargames. Huge military battles were fought here while training for events such as the Falklands. Set up like a town; Forbidden City had office blocks, houses and shops as well as a massive radio station on the hill. It's still forbidden to enter but the locals sneak over for a look, now that all military force has been removed from the island. It's a scary risk though, as its claimed that over 100 experimental land mines remain in the area over 2 miles in radius. The buildings are slowly being removed which is sad if properly maintained this would make for a fascinating tourist attraction, kids in the state its already in just love it.


Again, that was not my info...


----------



## leonardo41

*where is it ??*

[can someone please tell me where the forbidden city is the location as i realy would like to view it as i do paranormal investigations cheers


----------



## Labb

This was really some great pictures. Sorry the place is that fare away from Norfolk.


----------



## swanseamale47

Labb said:


> This was really some great pictures. Sorry the place is that fare away from Norfolk.



The link is in the first page near the top, it's a flash earth map.


----------



## Pseudonym

.... It's in Portland. There's a FlashEarth link in the first line of the OP. I doubt you'll find anything there, especially if you're as unobservant as you seem.


----------



## Marley85

Nice place and nice pics to mate


----------



## waynezbitz1

this place used to be in an area of portland called old osprey and these were old naval buildings and headquaters, over the years they built on other areas of portland naval base and this got left to goto ruin.

this whole site was then used for thursday war games and turned into a FIBUA site (fighting in built up area's) and was used as such until the navy pulled out of portland.

on the navys retirement from the island they had a company go in and clear the site and cut and trim all the undergrowth and clear any of the old bullet shells ect from the site.

as kids we used to get into this site on a wedensday night and see what we could find, as they normally had things set up for the thursday war games, i remember one day my mate fell through the floorboards in the old asylum building and sat on a roll of blank bullets (it was one of our best finds to date lol) that they had hidden to be found, we also used to find lots of ration packs.

in the lower areas of the site there were also a couple of very scrap wessex helicopters.unfortunaly all this has now gone and the empty buildings are now falling back into the undergrowth.


----------



## Darkness

Such a cool looking place, gonna be worth a visit methinks!
Great shots dude...


----------



## Earth Worm Jim

I'll have to add this to my places to see. Groovy


----------



## littledasypus

*Does anyone know...*

Is this still there and accessible? Want to plan a trip but involves expense of ferry so would like to know before I set off. Anything else I need to know?


----------

